# Sinker Cypress slab to bench



## Nate03 (Nov 25, 2011)

Here a one of our cypress slabs a client made into a beautiful bench. www.bornagainheartwoods.com


----------



## mike1950 (Aug 29, 2010)

Nice looking bench and very nice wood.:thumbsup:


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

Cypress is nice.
I have a cypress coffee table with edge on that is 26" at it's widest point. It has 2" x 3" mahogany legs.
I don't take claims for making it yet it is my favorite piece in the living room, even beyond what I put out. Funny part is the owner got bored with it, and I gave him $20.00 for it...Ha!

Nice chunk-o-wood. Nice work.
Ya almost cringe having to cut wide boards into thinner ones though, but if duty calls, I guess you do so.


----------



## Dominick (May 2, 2011)

Nate that's a beautiful bench. Do you know how he attached the backrest supports to the backrest?


----------



## SDPPM (Jul 16, 2011)

Now I would give that a WoW. I love the wood did all my outside patio table from that. weathers nicely


----------



## aardvark (Sep 29, 2011)

In Lk Superior, Mi. , there are those logging out the sinkers of old.
Some are quite fantastic first growth finds as well.


----------



## AdrenlineTurkeyCalls (Dec 10, 2011)

He definatly did that wood some justice. Looks great!


----------

